# Which bowtie overlays for my black ltz???



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been looking at the overlays also. Some sites list this car as Black, and some list as Black Granite. I think the overlays look great, that Gold Bowtie sticks out like a sore thumb.:angry:


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

I went with the billet ones instead of overlays, and love em. IMO, whichever route you take, I think black or carbon fiber look best on a black car.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Whoa. I never realized that the gold part sticks out from the chrome trim. Would painting them be a better idea?!?


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Whoa. I never realized that the gold part sticks out from the chrome trim. Would painting them be a better idea?!?


thats what I did!!!


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

The billet ones are probably the best, but by far the most expensive!!! I chose to but a piece of vinyl off of ebay and trim/cut it w/ a razor. it was super easy and cheap, a looks great too. The precut look great, btu i've read several places they are hard to get on strait and elimante bubbles. Just my $.02 worth - Dan


----------



## Monty_Eco (Sep 28, 2011)

I found a pre-cut vinyl carbon set on ebay for $9


----------



## chevyrunsdeep (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone I ordered the ones from Chevy mall they are going to look sweet can't wait


----------



## C'sCruze9093 (Jul 6, 2011)

I used plasti dip on mine..it was super easy, 6 dollars and when i dont like it anymore I can peel it off....


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> IMO, whichever route you take, I think black or carbon fiber look best on a black car.


I'm with Andy on the black or CF for a Black Cruze.
I have Crystal Red, and the CF looks great...especially between the tinted headlamp lenses!


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

Metallic Black is the best match for Granite. CF would also look hot.

Also, the gold part is not raised; it is flush with the chrome.


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm having a similar debate with my summit white cruze. Should I go with white, black or CF? I'm leaning towards black though.


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

C'sCruze9093 how did you coat these with Plasti dip? Did you do the rear also? A how to would be great.:goodjob:


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I chose to order a sheet of black carbon fiber vinyl for mine. It's thick so it was so much easier to stick on. I made a template with a pencil and a piece of paper. After sticking them on, I took a razor and trimmed any pieces that needed it. After doing both bow ties, I have enough for 3 more sets. They should last about 4-5 years though. I'm happy with the results.


----------

